# Shelter footing?



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to be putting up some shelters and was wondering what the footing should be? I originally thought to have them on cement with stall mats. Then I got to wondering if I even need the cement? Could I just put the mats down? The footing underneath the mats could either be large drainage rock or crusher dust. The shelter would only be used during the day, if that makes a difference.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The only footing I've seen in them is dirt. The horses only go in if it's raining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The most important thing to make sure ALL water drains away from the shelter. With that, we use 6-8" of stone screenings/crusher dust (on top of the dirt/clay) and their shelter is never wet and easy to clean up when necessary.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

For what it's worth, I've seen boarding places that bed shelters.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

As PHM said, #1 is to keep it dry. Ensure it is landscaped higher than the surrounding area. The material for the footing depends on your local geography. If I put crusher dust here, it would just disappear into the mud. I would need to excavate about a foot, replace that with large stone mixed with regular pit run, and then top it with 6" of pit run.

You could put in a concrete floor, but again - what is your local weather like? Being in Canada, like me, I'll be you have lots of frost and that'll tear apart your concrete in one winter unless you put in sauna tubes past the frost line. A lot of time and expense for a shelter.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine are on clay that had about 10" of fine sand on top. It's made a good flooring and fairly easy to clean. If bedding material is put down it encourages the horses to pee inside. If it's splashes them, they are more inclined to do it outside the shelter. Most horses won't go inside until the bugs are out and then it should be made as dark as possible. Mine has canvas over the doorways. This helps keep it dark yet allows the horses to go in and out at will.


----------

